# Sadly selling my 1993 Nissan NX2000



## JessieGirl (Oct 29, 2012)

click here for pictures: 1993 Nissan NX2000

1993 Nissan NX2000 for sale, $2,000. The car has almost 103,000 miles on it. I have owned and loved this car since 2004, I am only the 2nd owner. The car is in good shape, but has some minor rust and a superficial dent on the drivers' side front fender. This car has T-tops, and comes with a set of snow tires. (3 of those are in good condition, while the 4th has 2 plugs in it and may need replacing.)


----------

